# Pastern Injury On Filly **Graphic Photos**



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

What are you putting on it?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that looks infected and growing proud flesh. what are you painting on it? you need to get something different on there .


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

That definitely does not look good...


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

So much dirt/debris around the wound. If she did not offer to kick and let you salve her, why not try to clean and wrap it?


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

That looks dirty and getting infected.
You need a vet to come clean it out good and shave the hair away from wound.
That's why all young horses need to be handled so when hurt they can be treated and handled without an issue...


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Nana just has to help. Thanks for the tips and advice. I'll be sure and post pics again in a couple days. It's not infected, and there's no excessive tissue granulation. Her hing leg is swollen from kicking in the stock the first day I got her up. That will go down, and I haven't doctored her in the stock since the first day. Our stock has steel rails that are lower than normal since it was added to an existing pen. The first day she kicked and nailed the steel rail while I was cleaning.

I'll post more photos in the coming days, and you'll see it's not infected, nor does she have proud flesh. 

Many people don't realize that proud flesh is tissue raised about the normal tissue. Her's is not raised above, and the tissue is very healthy and smooth. The salve is antibacterial & antifungal. It stays put until I clean it off with saline. The wound bed stays very clean and protected with coating of salve.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

6W Ranch said:


> Many people don't realize that proud flesh is tissue raised about the normal tissue.


Actually, proud flesh is NOT tissue raised above normal tissue, it's the term used when granulation tissues is grown higher than the skin level, but granulation starts deep in the wound. It starts forming on the base of the wound bed, and will fill the wound as it tries to heal it. That wound is clearly starting to granulate, as you can see from the deep pink of the flesh, with the typical "buds" forming. The wound desperately needs to be wrapped to prevent the granulation exceeding the wound boundaries, and the best way would be to call a vet to assist you the first time so you can figure out a safe way to do it. It may be that she needs to be sedated to get it done, or you might be able to twitch her. Either way, it needs to be seen by a qualified veterinarian who can then decide on an appropriate course of action from this point. It definitely should have been seen from the start - looking at that wound, I wonder if it could have been stitched, which would have really benefited the treatment greatly.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

stevenson said:


> that looks infected and growing proud flesh. what are you painting on it? you need to get something different on there .


Thanks for the advice, but based on these, and other results I've gotten in the past, I'm going to stick with what's proven to work for me. This is a filly that was bought at a sale for killer price. She was injured at the sale. She's actually quite fancy, so it was hugely rewarding to save her. I did the same thing with her that I'm doing with this filly. Only difference is I wrapped the one shown below. Like I mentioned, soon I will start wrapping the filly with the injured pastern. 

I don't want to hose the wound too much which is why it looks dirty. The wound itself is clean and I use saline on it. I'd be happier if it were wrapped, but it will have to wait a few days.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That sort of situation is why I always have  Underwoods on hand, it does a great job when you can't wrap for whatever reason, highly highly recommend it.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Actually, proud flesh is NOT tissue raised above normal tissue, it's the term used when granulation tissues is grown higher than the skin level, but granulation starts deep in the wound. It starts forming on the base of the wound bed, and will fill the wound as it tries to heal it. That wound is clearly starting to granulate, as you can see from the deep pink of the flesh, with the typical "buds" forming. The wound desperately needs to be wrapped to prevent the granulation exceeding the wound boundaries, and the best way would be to call a vet to assist you the first time so you can figure out a safe way to do it. It may be that she needs to be sedated to get it done, or you might be able to twitch her. Either way, it needs to be seen by a qualified veterinarian who can then decide on an appropriate course of action from this point. It definitely should have been seen from the start - looking at that wound, I wonder if it could have been stitched, which would have really benefited the treatment greatly.


It'll be OK hun. She doesn't have proud flesh. Thanks for your kindness and concern. I'll keep ya posted & will post more pics soon.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

I really want to know what this salve is and where i get it or how to make it. I have a rescue horse that likes to hurt herself almost daily and has gone through fences of all sorts including barb wire.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

If you dont want advice then dont post pics of a dirty wound with some gunk your using.A vet should of been called to treat that wound it dirty and gross. That other picture of a leg wound is also gross dirty with proud flesh. Whatever winds your clock but that horse needs a vet. Sale barn horse or not they still deserve vet care when injured!!!!!!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Resolve Wound?


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

spirit88 said:


> If you dont want advice then dont post pics of a dirty wound with some gunk your using.A vet should of been called to treat that wound it dirty and gross. That other picture of a leg wound is also gross dirty with proud flesh. Whatever winds your clock but that horse needs a vet. Sale barn horse or not they still deserve vet care when injured!!!!!!


Excuse me? Did you tell me not to post photos on this forum? Am I breaking a rule? I'm sorry if I offended you and broke a forum rule. Are people not entitled to an opinion on here? You may not agree with what I post, but I will continue to post my opinion.

Based on your expertise, what is wrong the way the other leg wound turned out? The first injury photo that you say was "dirty and gross" was how she when we got her home from the sale. What problem do you have with her other photos? What do you see wrong with the final result? Of course, I know there's nothing wrong with her, as I see her all the time. I'm just curious what you have to say, since you have a problem with the care she received. Does she not look well cared for to you? I'm curious.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

BBBCrone said:


> Resolve Wound?


I guess, it usually is


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I guess, it usually is


You know, Golden, I had a crazy idea back in July after catastrophic wound. My family has used this formula since the 60's with great success. We've offered it privately for years through word of mouth, so I thought it would be great to offer it to the public. I knew from past experience over many years it could save people lots of money, and possibly save a horse. Then when it became a headache I stopped selling it to the public. 

We have gone back to only helping people we know, past customers, or friends of friends. It's not for sale to the public any longer.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting, what was the issue?

I only ask because the Underwoods that I have used with great success started the same way I believe and has been selling for a number of years.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I think it looks fine. Doing a great job, other mare looks fantastic!!! Keep up the good work! *hugs cause I know it's a pain*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Interesting, what was the issue?


In a nutshell, people & friends we've dealt with are thrilled with the results. They don't repeatedly ask for the ingredients, or what would happen legally if someone's horse was allergic to the salve. When a stranger asked me about legalities, I caught a whiff that distinctly smelled like lawsuit. That's when I knew I didn't want to offer it to the general public. It's much more rewarding to deal with people who appreciate the help & way their horses turn out. That's the issue, and why we only offer the salve to people we know, or people we've helped in the past. 

Thank you, Fly Gap. The sorrel mare was purchased in Lubbock, TX at a sale, and by the time we got her, which was 2-3 days after she kicked thru some kind of slat, that's what she looked like. It took several men and crowbar to free her leg.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

well your filly 2nd pic healed nice. wounds in pics dont always look the same as in real life. good luck


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

6W Ranch said:


> Excuse me? Did you tell me not to post photos on this forum? Am I breaking a rule? I'm sorry if I offended you and broke a forum rule. Are people not entitled to an opinion on here? You may not agree with what I post, but I will continue to post my opinion.
> 
> Based on your expertise, what is wrong the way the other leg wound turned out? The first injury photo that you say was "dirty and gross" was how she when we got her home from the sale. What problem do you have with her other photos? What do you see wrong with the final result? Of course, I know there's nothing wrong with her, as I see her all the time. I'm just curious what you have to say, since you have a problem with the care she received. Does she not look well cared for to you? I'm curious.


No I won't anwser anything you said. And ill post my opinions wheneve I want wheather you like them or not.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm actually quite suprised with how well the sorrel fillys leg healed. Quite an improvement from the first picture of her. It's amazing how well a wound can close up. I've seen some very interesting ways to keep proud flesh down or minimized, this was a nice heal.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Eh, don't worry about the negative nancies on here. I don't know how people always think to jump down someone's throat over a PICTURE when they aren't seeing the live product or problem but oh well.

That second filly healed up amazingly! Any updates for the current filly?


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me. Someone posted that the fetlock wound should have been stitched, my vet won't stitch anything below the knee/hock. I very seldom call a vet for wounds, IMO sometimes "less is more". I've seen more damage done by well meaning owners who just will not let a wound heal...cleaning, scrubbing, wrapping, etc. If I feel I NEED a vet, I call one, otherwise I do minimal cleaning beyond the first scrub, may or may not wrap depending on location, apply medication of choice, and get out of the way so Mother Nature can do her job. How about updated pics of the fetlock wound?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Bellasmom said:


> Looks pretty good to me. Someone posted that the fetlock wound should have been stitched, my vet won't stitch anything below the knee/hock. I very seldom call a vet for wounds, IMO sometimes "less is more". I've seen more damage done by well meaning owners who just will not let a wound heal...cleaning, scrubbing, wrapping, etc. If I feel I NEED a vet, I call one, otherwise I do minimal cleaning beyond the first scrub, may or may not wrap depending on location, apply medication of choice, and get out of the way so Mother Nature can do her job. How about updated pics of the fetlock wound?


Yes stitching below the knee is very much counterproductive.....stitching over or around a joint can cause more problems in a lot of cases IMO.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

6W Ranch said:


> In a nutshell, people & friends we've dealt with are thrilled with the results. They don't repeatedly ask for the ingredients, or what would happen legally if someone's horse was allergic to the salve. When a stranger asked me about legalities, I caught a whiff that distinctly smelled like lawsuit.


I guess these days people don't want to take things totally on trust and like to have an idea of what is in something, there are so many allergies around. As to the legal side, well yes when you are in business there is always that chance, if someone believes your product damages something you will get sued.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I guess these days people don't want to take things totally on trust and like to have an idea of what is in something, there are so many allergies around. As to the legal side, well yes when you are in business there is always that chance, if someone believes your product damages something you will get sued.


Well, it's been used my many people for many years and hasn't done anything but help. It's a no brainer, the ones bashing it weren't customers, weren't gonna be customers. They weren't people I was interested in doing business with or helping. So it's a win/win. The people who didn't buy, nor would ever buy, don't have to worry about allergies or lawsuit. They can rest easy that the general public is safe. lol 

Thanks Roperchick! I'll post pics of the filly later.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't doubt that it helped a lot of people. BUT, from my point of view, there is up here an organic mane de tangler, it is sold by a well respected company I presume lots of people buy it, and BOY does that stuff work, but when it leaves me looking like this..



















I would like to know what caused that, I couldn't find out, so now there is something out there that I'm allergic to, but who knows what it is.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, unfortunately, I had to find out the hard way, I am allergic to shrimp. I break out in hives. Common sense tells me don't eat shrimp, and don't sue shrimp. lol. I'm kidding. If something causes a rash, I don't use it. If something makes my horse itch, I don't use it. Doubt I'd return the product, but instead save it for another horse. So yeah, this is the kinda stuff I don't want to deal with. 

This sort of mentality is why we are becoming a nanny state. People cannot discern for themselves that there are risks, great or small as they may be. Personally, I would rather discern for myself if something has a good tract record based on reviews and case studies, while understanding that although it worked for many people, there is a fraction of a percent it may cause a rash. 

This is why great companies like Vetericyn have to make their products so expensive. Vetericyn has had a lot of trouble with the FDA over labeling, claims, etc. which is a shame. They had to completely redo their website. It virtually has no information. Their product is great, and we use it to clean really nasty wounds, then go to saline. Of course, Vetericyn doesn't prevent or eliminate proud flesh, but I can't say enough good things about the product for cleaning. They've had to spend millions fighting regulation & protect themselves legally because someone might break out in a rash. 

Personally, if I broke out in a rash, I'd quit using whatever caused the rash. lol Same with my horse. 

I sincerely hope your hand is better. That looks painful! Also, I hope you don't sue the makers of the organic detangler, and just find something that works for you. Cowboy magic is great stuff. Super expensive, but again, they probably have to go to great lengths to legally protect themselves. 

Golden, no sense beating a dead horse. I hear ya loud and clear, and again, this is why I no longer sell to the general public. Thanks for reaffirming the decision, and I hope you don't get anymore allergies. Thank goodness, so far in my 47 years, shrimp is the only thing I'm allergic too. 

Oh, and if you'd like to know what caused it, an allergist is how you find out. They do an allergy test. That's how I found out all the sudden I'm allergic to shrimp. About 12 yrs ago I ate stir fry and broke out. I didn't demand the restaurant tell me what was in the stir fry. In fact I didn't even think of that. Instead I went to allergy dr. and they did the test on my back.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

spirit88 said:


> No I won't anwser anything you said. And ill post my opinions wheneve I want wheather you like them or not. ........


I think you're confused. You are the one that told me to quit posting on a topic I started about an injury. I never told you not to post. You pointed out that the sorrel mare didn't get proper care, and I was curious what you thought was wrong with her.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

6W Ranch said:


> This is why great companies like Vetericyn have to make their products so expensive. Vetericyn has had a lot of trouble with the FDA over labeling, claims, etc. which is a shame. They had to completely redo their website. It virtually has no information. Their product is great, and we use it to clean really nasty wounds, then go to saline. Of course, Vetericyn doesn't prevent or eliminate proud flesh, but I can't say enough good things about the product for cleaning. They've had to spend millions fighting regulation & protect themselves legally because someone might break out in a rash.


Vetericyn is nothing more than sterile water, salt, and pool bleach. It isn't a new product and it certainly isn't magical. They made some overly exuberant/unsubstantiated claims. Vetericyn also chose to use the less common nomenclature for chemicals' scientific names. You can be sure that was a calculated move. The FDA had reason to crack down on them.

Edited to Add the link to the FDA letter for anyone who wants to see it
http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2012/ucm315117.htm


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

6W Ranch said:


> Personally, if I broke out in a rash, I'd quit using whatever caused the rash. lol Same with my horse.


Aha, NOW you get it, or possibly not.

I would love to know what I am allergic to, yes I obviously stopped using the product. No I didn't sue them, but I would love to know what is in it, then I can avoid it in the future, not the detangler, that's a no brainer but the ingredient in it, if I saw it in another product then I could avoid going through that again.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Aha, NOW you get it, or possibly not.
> 
> I would love to know what I am allergic to, yes I obviously stopped using the product. No I didn't sue them, but I would love to know what is in it, then I can avoid it in the future, not the detangler, that's a no brainer but the ingredient in it, if I saw it in another product then I could avoid going through that again.


Rubber gloves unless your allergic to latex! 

I'm allergic to latex.....found out after days of wearing them to use a horse product that was an irritant!!! Go figure!

I use those stupid nitril gloves now that rip all the time!!


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

CCH said:


> Vetericyn is nothing more than sterile water, salt, and pool bleach.



You're misinformed. Vetericyn is much more than pool bleach, water and salt. 
Vetericyn is an anolyte. This mixture, produced from natural elements, is effective against bacteria, viruses, mold and a host of germs, according to different reports. Marketers of this disinfecting agent say it is more effective than bleach at eradicating influenza, staph, salmonella and E. coli. Testing by one company that makes the product, Integrated Environmental Technologies, has shown that it's also an effective weapon against swine flu, also known as H1N1. It kills anthrax and neutralizes sarin, mustard gas and nerve gas.

This antimicrobial solution is safe to use in sensitive settings such as schools, nursing homes, airplanes, restrooms and animal shelters. Some hotels have even forgone bleach and ammonia for this liquid, according to the Los Angeles Times. As for its environmental footprint, the product is completely biodegradable.

So, what is this miraculous compound? It's called anolyte, and believe it or not, it starts with a simple solution of salt and water. The key active ingredient of anolyte is hypochlorous acid, a naturally occurring molecule synthesized from an electrolyzed solution of brine.

Is simple solution a miracle germ killer? | MNN - Mother Nature Network


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't believe I'm misinformed. The information you provided is taking fairly simple chemistry and using the technical terms for it. That language is correct and probably how chemical engineers and chemistry PhD's communicate with each other on a daily basis.

For those wishing to look into the product further, here is a link to the ingredients of Vetericyn. Vetericyn Ingredients | Velocity International LLC - Animal Wellness People in United Arab Emirates and here is a link to a google images photo of the rear label http://c1.wag.com/images/products/p/inn/inn-011_2z.jpg

The basic ingredients are:
Water - I assume it is distilled and sterilized and I'm surprised they didn't label it as Hydrogen Dioxide or Dihydrogen Monoxide
Sodium Chloride (NaCl) - also known as table salt
Hypochlorous Acid (HOCl) - or also written HClO. This "acid" is created when chlorine is dissolved in water.
Sodium Hypochlorite (NaOCl) - or also written NaClO. This is what happens when a sodium salt, here NaCl, reacts with the chlorine/water (hypochlorous acid) solution. Sodium Hypochlorite is also known as bleach.

I'm not saying anyone can easily make this at home. In order to do so properly, you would need certain abilities and pure supplies. For the roughly $2/oz pricetag though, I personally will use a different disinfecting method. This has been discussed elsewhere on the internet by people with more advanced degrees than mine. I would encourage people to do their own research. 

That being said, 6W, I will refrain from taking your thread off track any further. I hope your filly heals well and rapidly.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

First of CCH your avatar is stunning, that horse has a CD Olena head. 

Secondly I think based on the pictures the wound looks not bad. I wouldn't call a vet for that. Why?! Because he would say, keep it clean, cold hose it for few days, a few days of antibiotics, wrap for 7-10 days, watch for proud flesh, all the things that I already know how to do and what to do. 

I really think that common sense and the ability to know how to care for our horses has been taken away from us with all the PETA bull**** and everyone jumping to call a vet as soon as the horse as even a small scratch. 

Keep doing what you are doing. Does your salve help with proud flesh? I do see some starting for sure, but it's a quick fix at this point.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

can i just say one thing?

if you treat a horse like its made of glass, youre gonna get a glass horse. If you are confident and competent and have the knowledge to help it yourself, if its not a life or death situation, then go for it. 

im not saying that's always the case but the OP seems to have a pretty good ground based knowledge and personal experience with similar situations so I think you have a handle on it...


and again...PICTURES! (please) im very interested to watch the progress and healing of this filly if you are still inclined towards it.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

These were taken this afternoon. Most of the dirt that people were panicking over is salve residue, not mud, stuck to the hair. The wound bed is granulating like it should, but I don't believe it's excessive. The salve will keep it in check. The light gray edge is growth from the past 20 hours. It closes in between 1/8" to 1/4" each day. I'll post more pics in a few days so it's easier to notice changes. 

I also like watching the progression of wound healing. It's very interesting to me.


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you got a vet out? I would have a vet come out, check it, and tell you what to do from there. Any cuts around that area can be extremely dangerous because of all the tendons and stuff


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If I did want to buy some of that stuff, how would I?


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

"The salve is antibacterial & antifungal. It stays put until I clean it off with saline. The wound bed stays very clean and protected with coating of salve." 

So do you make it yourself? what is the salve is it a top secret? If it work as will as the action filly turned out I will stick around to see how the new cut truns out.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

CowboyBob said:


> "The salve is antibacterial & antifungal. It stays put until I clean it off with saline. The wound bed stays very clean and protected with coating of salve."
> 
> So do you make it yourself? what is the salve is it a top secret? If it work as will as the action filly turned out I will stick around to see how the new cut truns out.


She said earlier that either her or someone in her family makes it I believe. 

It's looking great, the granulation tissue looks less in the most recent pictures. I see a healing wound for sure, good job, can't wait to see it in a few weeks, it's gonna look great.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! it already shows some improvement. I look forward to watching it progress.

and I second what Tinyliny asked.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

it does seem to be doing a good job the only thing I would do different is have a vet shave the area. But I would like to know how its made


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that 6Wranch makes it herself or it's made by her family. It's a trade secret, so not sure how much she will share about how it's made.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

This was taken 3 days ago:










These today:


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow! Great!!!


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you. I decided not to wrap the pastern area & turn her out a few hours daily since the salve stay's put, but today there's a new issue. The first day after she was injured, when I discovered the nasty cut she got out in the pasture, I got her up to doctor the cut. It was really inflamed and painful. I put her in our stock so I could doctor her better. She kicked, and I mean NAILED the steel post in the stock. Now I wish I'd done a dmso, furacin, dex sweat wrap to see if I could keep the contusion in check. She was still a bit of a bronc, so I didn't wrap her. Just gave her bute. Well now, approx 8-9 days later, the contusion is starting to surface. 

I've got an ichthammol draw going, and have her on a round of tucoprim. I may start another thread for whoever is interested in seeing how this new issue develops. This wrap is not as padded as I normally do, but I wasn't sure how she'd take to the wrap so I did it less padding, but not as tight. She took the wrapping fine, so next time I will wrap slightly tighter, but more padded. This is the same leg as the pastern injury. The pastern injury barely shows. Always something.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

its really looking good from cut to today how long has it been?


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you! Today is the 10th day.



















Her leg is wrapped because the filly got a contusion on the first day when she kicked the steel post of the stock. The contusion has come to the surface.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

look up doc underwoods horse medicine
it has saved me $$$ in vet fees and is wonderful stuff i have a thread somewhere.
here is a link Underwood Horse Medicine - Wynnewood Oklahoma


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking great!! It's healing super fast. (I wouldn't worry about negative Nellie's on here either....)

I sure wish you kept selling the stuff. I'd kill to have some on my guy now! (I've got a thread for Red's injury going on the Horse Health forum).


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

After it heals, you should try some of this. It works wonders in hair regrowth, my gelding had a scar as bad as the mare you gave us as an example. Two days of this stuff, and the scar was covered in fur:

Shapleys Original M-T-G - Horse.com


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow it's looking good. Especially for 10 days later. I have a crap load of allergies but if a product helps my horse and I'm allergic I'll still use it. I just use gloves or ask a friend to put it on.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Can wait to see the "finished product" - looks like it certainly does the trick!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

You will always have those that post negativity. There's no way I would've called a vet on that. It's looking great and healing fast! I actually just use coconut oil on wounds. It's an antibacterial and antifungal as well as speeds up collagen production. I use it topically and give it orally as it reduces inflammation.


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

It amazes me the ways I have seen horses torn up and how well most heal. My dad use to have some stuff that looked a lot like this and it too worked miracles. The injury looks great and has healed amazing.


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow it looks really good well done


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks great! Dr. 6W


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Hhmmm, is this the black salve you recommended for SCC??


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

No, it's completely different. What I used on this filly is a wound salve that we make. The bloodroot salve is entirely different with NONE of the same ingredients. It would be really damaging to use on a wound, not to mention it would burn and be extremely painful. The bloodroot salve is really thick, and you only use a tiny amount. It's nothing like a wound salve. The guy who makes the bloodroot salve we use is out of Arkansas.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Day 17. The wind is blowing like crazy today, so I didn't get good pics. Shrinking down to nothing.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

15 day time frame. Photo on left was taken 4-5 days after the cut.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing....


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wow that's looking awesome.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Today was my first ride on her, and I just love her. Not real proud of her condition, but by the time she gets fat and slick, she'll be broke. Won't be long, and she'll look better. This afternoon I got rid of some of the winter coat she's shedding.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

I will disagree with the need to wrap the wound - it will not prevent proud flesh which needs to grow to allow the wound to fill in. It provides much needed blood supply that heals the wound from beneath.

Last July my horse cut itself in the front of and just below the hock. I yarded the horse to prevent movement that would only aggrevate the healing - he spent a total od 6 weeks in his yard with no turnout whatsoever, he was fed Meadow Hay and had access to a multi mineral lick. 

The wound was very similar to the one initially shown. The wound was washed with saline, sprayed onto the wound using a 4litre pump spray, it had enough force to debride the wound but was gentle enough to not upset a young horse who had never been injured before. It also meant that I didn't touch the wound. For the first week I did bandage over activated Manuka honey, I used a disposable nappy to cover the wound - the horse then showed signs of being uncomfortable with being bandaged. Proud flesh had filled the wound and was already slightly above the level.

I then treated this with a saturated solution of Copper Sulphate. The outside of the wound and the leg below the wound was coated in Vaseline and the Copper Sulphate solution painted onto the wound. Each day for the first week the scabs that formed was removed - it wipes off very easily and the Copper Sulphate was replaced. Between each treatment the wound was saturated with saline.

These are the photos of the progression - the wound is now a thin line.
Day 1 - the creamy area to the left is a tendon which had a few fibre's nicked.









Day 7 - proud flesh beginning to fill the gap nicely









Day 15 - early days of removing the proud flesh









Day 23 - Getting smaller









Day 84 - A fraction of the earlier size - copper sulphate only being used once weekly









And current - a line of scar tissue!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I have to admit I panicked a little when I saw the salve your using, just because it looks so much like mud, but **** that stuff sure does a good job!!


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

As for wrapping this cut pastern, I would have only done that the first several days, as wrapping was not needed after that. She was still a bronc those first few days, so I didn't get to wrap it, but it was fine regardless. Now, she's a doll to handle, and I'm riding her. Yesterday was day 24. 

Other leg wounds, particularly those with nasty raised surfaces, I find wrapping greatly helps to smooth the tissue and prevent proud flesh. Once the tissue is smooth and level, I find they do best unwrapped unless it's a large wound. I believe the key is knowing the best time to stop wrapping, as wrapping for too long a period can hinder the process.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That stuff seems to work like a hot ****. If you ever decide to sell it agian, let me know I would like to give it a try. I do not have to deal with many wounds but when I do they seem to be just awful. Tendons severed etc.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Day 31. As bad as it sounds, this filly getting hurt was a huge blessing to me. I was putting off starting her, as I just wasn't as interested in her as some of the other young horses. I knew she'd be nice as an older mare, but I was kind of dreading starting her. Now, she is my doll. I'm in LOVE! Had no idea what I was missing, and so glad to have her going, finally. We bonded over her injury and care taking.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

This has been amazing to witness the healing. Kudos to you for not withering to negative comments when you knew what the outcome would be from previous experience. 

I've seen the results of the Underwoods product and seeing the results of your product I would be very interested in either if the need ever arises. 

I would also like to receive a pm if ever you consider allowing outsiders to purchase again. Thanks in advance incase you decide to..


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

This is amazing! So many negative comments at the start and even after you showed those incredible before and after shots of the proud flesh on the chestnut horse! Looks like you're doing a great job. There will always be people that say 'they could have treated it better' but you obviously know this salve has worked wonders in the past! 
I agree with the whole wound/bonding thing. Im going through it right now with my little filly! She is constantly injuring herself which forces me to take her breaking in slowly but we have bonded and she trusts me so much now (was timid and skittish when I first purchased her 3 months ago) 
Ill second coconut oil to put on after the wound has closed to help the hair grow back!


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Goosey said:


> Ill second coconut oil to put on after the wound has closed to help the hair grow back!


I had never heard of using this, but will definitely look into it now! My gelding had a hock injury back in November and it healed nicely, but the hair is taking a little longer to grow back. Can you get coconut oil pretty much anywhere?


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

You should be able to get it at the supermarket, if not- try a health food store, they usually have it! I buy it in big jars.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Does it help mane and tails grow?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes it does. In fact, I use it in my own hair. Supposedly makes it grow thicker, faster, and shinier. Definitely makes your hair shiny. And unlike other oils, it is absorbed into the hair cuticle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

It was great to watch the healing process, that salve is amazing.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

*Ready to call it good*

My filly is turning roan or gray! She's got gray all over now. It doesn't really show. 

I've only been applying salve about 2x a week lately. Tiny sliver is left.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I like the tongue!! lol What color are her parents?


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

They are both dark browns. We put her 30 yr old sire down last year. He was an Easy Jet grandson. She goes back to Rocket Wrangler on her dam side. She's still turning gray like crazy. I was kinda hoping for a bay roan, but my husband thinks she may turn gray. 

Yesterday, I finally put some miles on her, and rode around the ranch. She's a very TBy type, and hackamore is lightweight, so nice as it is for colts, she could loose respect for the rope bosal. I was apprehensive about cantering outside the arena. Finally got my nerve up after trotting a large field several times. At first, she really wanted to run off so I started posting and she slowed down into a rhythm and cantered. She got tired enough to ride around the ranch without a snort, spook or crow hop. Feel so relieved when I finally get the nerve to get one out of the arena and out into pasture. I'm in LOVE!!!


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd say that it turned out pretty damned good for such an iffy area, with all the flexion it gets from just walking there is no point in stitching that kind of wound and wrapping is just a first few days kind of thing. I didn't see any kind of serious granulation, normal yes, proud flesh no. The only reason I would have had a vet out at any point would have been if there were any signs of a serious infection brewing, an infection so close to the fetlock can slip into the joint capsul and go septic in no time (I've seen it before and it's heartbreaking)
Obviously she healed up great and that black stuff is amazing! Luckily my horse isn't accident prone but if he ever gets bloodied you'll find yourself with a private message inquiring about a certain black gunk recipe


----------



## MrsK (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been dealing with a similar injury to my mare. Unlike you though - mine has been wrapped from the beginning ...
























































I think you've done a fantastic job treated yours on your own. My injury is still not completely healed and it happened on March 26.


----------



## MrsK (Jun 1, 2013)

Mine was originally stitched but they didn't hold - despite being well wrapped!
Best change in mine came from when I started using a photonic red light on it.
































Excuse the wacky wrapping - was just using up cohesive leftovers


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! Looks great and has healed fast. I've looked into the light you mention. Also, I read a similar effect can be accomplished with a halogen light which is diffused through water (ie water balloon, or zip lock bag). I am very interested in light therapy. What light did you use?


----------



## MrsK (Jun 1, 2013)

I used the standard light from here ....Photonic Health Home


----------

